# Game Thread 2/22-2/29



## TM

UNC just can't catch a break

*Travis Wear could return for UNC, but brother David likely out*


> North Carolina coach Roy Williams said today there is a chance that reserve forward Travis Wear will return Wednesday night after missing four games with an ankle sprain.
> 
> But now his twin brother, David -- who played only eight minutes during UNC's loss at Boston College on Saturday because of an injured hip -- may be out.
> 
> "I don't think we'll have David at all for Wednesday night,'' Williams said. " In fact, they're going to do some tests ... tonight. ... I don't think we'll have David Wednesday unless things really change."


----------



## TM

Huge win for UConn. Those officials kinda botched that game though.


----------



## TM

Update:

*Tar Heels fear Wear has torn labrum*


----------



## JuniorNoboa

In the case of UNC and Texas the injuries are a good thing in that it will tighten the rotation - something that there coaches did not have the balls to do. Both Barnes and Willaims have handled depth so poorly this year, that it actually has hurt their team alot.


----------



## coolpohle

Fun stat from tonight: Zach Novak 4-10 from deep. The rest of Michigan? 2-21. Wow.


----------



## HB

Oh so we have another injury...wonderful season.

Louisville blew the lead with Georgetown. Shoulda won that.


----------



## FSH

im trying to figure out why Boeheim played Wesley for the full 40 when he has had nagging injuries why not get the guy some rest? Come on Jimmy


----------



## FSH

btw that 2nd half even thou it was against the Fryers showed why some people think Syracuse is a legit contender


----------



## Brian34Cook

coolpohle said:


> Fun stat from tonight: Zach Novak 4-10 from deep. The rest of Michigan? 2-21. Wow.


That was a pretty boring win!


----------



## SheriffKilla

Pretty good Wednesday
Purdue @ Minnesota
Clemson @ Maryland
Texas AM @ Baylor

Dayton @ Temple should be pretty good too but a defensive match up
I expect to see some upsets today also


----------



## TM

first time in my life i'll be pulling hard for the TIgers!!!


----------



## TM

dang it, i cant believe clemson blew a 15 point lead at maryland. the one time i've ever rooted for the tigers and they lose.


----------



## rocketeer

JuniorNoboa said:


> In the case of UNC and Texas the injuries are a good thing in that it will tighten the rotation - something that there coaches did not have the balls to do. Both Barnes and Willaims have handled depth so poorly this year, that it actually has hurt their team alot.


because it was one injury that forced texas to a 7 man rotation against oklahoma state? the problem for barnes has been that a lot of the guys just haven't been producing on one end of the floor. that's led to him shuffling guys in and out and using a lot of different guys trying to find something that works. a night like tonight where pittman is productive, mason really plays well(even if the box score doesn't show it), and hamilton really showed a lot of effort on defense and cut down on his bad shots texas can play with a short rotation.


----------



## TM

Duke-Tulsa game is close through half. Tulsa is limiting Duke to 1 or 2 shots and Duke still can't shoot. Add that in to the fact that Kelley, Dawkins, and Plumlee are gettin too much PT...


----------



## coolpohle

Tulsa has some guys that can play. I thought they would keep it close, although this is a little bit closer than I expected. Flashbacks to URI-Duke last season? Not yet, but maybe so soon.

Tulsa might have the lead if they could grab some defensive rebounds. Jordan's been out most of the half, too.


----------



## TM

...and Duke might be up by 15 if Jon Scheyer and Nolan Smith would make layups and open jumpshops


----------



## TM

Nolan Smith show early in the 2nd half. Buckets, rebounds, steal. Most improved POY in the NCAA????


----------



## coolpohle

That was one of the worst no calls I've ever seen.


----------



## TM

that was one of the worst technicals i've ever seen. "So bad" earns you T? especially after a foul like that. shame, mr. official

thoughts on jerome jordan as a pro prospect?


----------



## coolpohle

I don't see why he can't be a backup center in the NBA. He's got plenty of tools - good post up player, good rebounder, good shot blocker, and he can get to the line.


----------



## HB

Wildcats are playing with so much energy


----------



## Nimreitz

It's really sad to see the Indiana fans get excited about a reverse layup to cut the Wisconsin lead to 25. Kelvin Sampson ruined that program, and honestly I just don't think Crean is the guy to turn it around. They should keep getting better though, especially after this summer's "House Creaning" when he runs off a few more scholarship guys.


----------



## coolpohle

Nimreitz said:


> It's really sad to see the Indiana fans get excited about a reverse layup to cut the Wisconsin lead to 25. Kelvin Sampson ruined that program, and honestly I just don't think Crean is the guy to turn it around. They should keep getting better though, especially after this summer's "House Creaning" when he runs off a few more scholarship guys.


Why do you hate Crean so much?


----------



## Willo

Coastal Carolina wrapped up the Big South regular season title today.


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> It's really sad to see the Indiana fans get excited about a reverse layup to cut the Wisconsin lead to 25. Kelvin Sampson ruined that program, and honestly I just don't think Crean is the guy to turn it around. They should keep getting better though, especially after this summer's "House Creaning" when he runs off a few more scholarship guys.


From ESPN.com


> *New-look Hoosiers in 2011?*
> 6'5" SG Victor Oladipo - Tough rebounder and defender; signed with IU.
> 6'5" SF Will Sheehey - Lean shooter and slasher; signed with IU.
> 6'8" PF Ricardo Ratliffe - Tough inside player from Juco; undecided.
> 6'9" PF Brandon Mobley - Athletic inside scorer and rebounder, poor shooter; undecided.
> 6'7" SF Will Yeguete - Athletic face-up scorer needs to get stronger; undecided


Crean isn't the guy to turn it around??

And like he isn't the only one to run guys off.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Also add to Matt Carlino to that list saw him play a few times and he is gonna be a pretty solid college player, of course I said that about Malik Story his junior year in HS so you never know...


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> And like he isn't the only one to run guys off.


He's not, but that doesn't make it right. K doesn't force kids to transfer. Bo Ryan doesn't (sometimes I wish he would). I'm pretty sure Izzo, Dixon, Howland, and Boeheim don't either. Basically, the good guys of college basketball.


----------



## Willo

To be fair, cleaning house in IU was pretty necessary.

And this is from someone who wants IU to fail. And fail hard.


----------



## HB

Them boys from Kentucky aint looking so hot right now

I also have to mention, without Harangody, ND has been surprisingly decent.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

1. Georgetown is so damn inconsistent. So many good wins... but questionable losses at home. Down by 12 against ND at home... come on now.

2. Is Notre Dame better without Luke Harangody. There ball movement is so much better without him. They beat Louisville and now likely Georgetown without him.


----------



## coolpohle

They should have beat Louisville, but it's still a loss. They are certainly much better with him. The problem has always been their defense, and while he may not be great in that regard, it's certainly not just him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

coolpohle said:


> They should have beat Louisville, but it's still a loss. They are certainly much better with him. The problem has always been their defense, and while he may not be great in that regard, it's certainly not just him.


Maybe Brey actually pushes defence without Harangody. So perhaps more of a coaching issue.


----------



## HB

No Gottlieb got it, they are moving the ball better, not dumping the ball inside consistently. Their 3pt percentage has improved with Harangody out.


----------



## Diable

Georgetown is just a flaky team. They are really vulnerable to bad games by their key players. If their guards don't play well they have nothing on the bench to replace them.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> No Gottlieb got it, they are moving the ball better, not dumping the ball inside consistently. Their 3pt percentage has improved with Harangody out.


That doesn't really make sense unless Luke is a black hole. I never watch ND games, so I have no idea.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> No Gottlieb got it, they are moving the ball better, not dumping the ball inside consistently. Their 3pt percentage has improved with Harangody out.


Well, Notre Dame was a top 5 3 point shooting team in the country with Harangody, so they have guys that can stroke it whether he's in there or not.

Freeman was out pretty much the entire game which didn't help. Beating Pitt at home shouldn't be acted like a miraculous win.


----------



## HB

Their 3pt percentage went up 10% in the 4 games he was out. I mean its clear to see that they arent pounding the ball inside waiting around for one guy to create something out of nothing. Its more of a team game now, everyone is contributing.

Watching this UNC game, all I can say is Zeller is soft as pudding and Henson is oozing with potential. I miss Hansbrough.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Their 3pt percentage went up 10% in the 4 games he was out. I mean its clear to see that they arent pounding the ball inside waiting around for one guy to create something out of nothing. Its more of a team game now, everyone is contributing.
> 
> Watching this UNC game, all I can say is Zeller is soft as pudding and Henson is oozing with potential. I miss Hansbrough.


They are at 46% in the four games with him out. With him they are 41%. I'm sure ND has had four game stretches with him where they are shooting 46%. The reason they are winning isn't because they are more efficient offensively. They've always been one of the best in that regard. It's because they're actually playing some defense.


----------



## HB

I think I'll go with Gottlieb and what I have seen. I mean Scott's offense for instance has benefited during his absence, you can stick with the defense thing though.

Should I be getting worried that Henson will also bolt? This guy's special.


----------



## TM

You tell us. You're the one that said he was good enough to go before this season started.

If he's a lottery pick, don't you think he will? Especially in this draft.

And is there any truth behind guys more likely to go now before the new NBA deal? I like watchin the NBA but don't care about it enough to get that much into it.


----------



## HB

I think Ole Roy will beg him to stay and he has a convincing case to make, outside of defense, Henson needs a lot of work. So yeah come back and play for a title.

The CBA will definitely affect things, but there's little to no details on it right now. Its all speculation.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> I think I'll go with Gottlieb and what I have seen. I mean Scott's offense for instance has benefited during his absence, you can stick with the defense thing though.
> 
> Should I be getting worried that Henson will also bolt? This guy's special.


Why do you think this team lost to Loyola Marymount? Notre Dame has always been able to score. That's never been a problem for them. It's the fact that they give up 72 PPG and they play at a slow pace! You hold Pitt and Georgetown to 117 points in two games combined, and it doesn't matter if you shoot 45% instead of 55%. You're still going to win.


----------



## coolpohle

TM said:


> You tell us. You're the one that said he was good enough to go before this season started.
> 
> If he's a lottery pick, don't you think he will? Especially in this draft.
> 
> And is there any truth behind guys more likely to go now before the new NBA deal? I like watchin the NBA but don't care about it enough to get that much into it.


lol, isn't everyone on UNC's team a lottery pick according to HB? Beg him to stay? My ***. He's looked like crap along with all the other UNC freshman - something I told you two months ago and you sadly still can't see.


----------



## HB

coolpohle said:


> lol, isn't everyone on UNC's team a lottery pick according to HB? Beg him to stay? My ***. He's looked like crap along with all the other UNC freshman - something I told you two months ago and you sadly still can't see.


Lol you are getting dangerously close to Watters territory dude. There's a lot of things I have said to argue about, but please dont misconstrue my words. Henson and Davis are UNC's only lottery picks and I have stuck with that all season long. I guess once again you know better than media pundits who have all reiterated that the kid is special. If he came out right now, there's no way he is falling past 15. The upside is too much. He's at 45 blocks right now with today's game, and thats barely seeing any minutes. The guy's going to be a defensive presence on the next level.



> Why do you think this team lost to Loyola Marymount? Notre Dame has always been able to score. That's never been a problem for them. It's the fact that they give up 72 PPG and they play at a slow pace! You hold Pitt and Georgetown to 117 points in two games combined, and it doesn't matter if you shoot 45% instead of 55%. You're still going to win.


I didnt watch the Loyola game, ND has been shaky all season long. But I do know when star players go down, opportunities open up for other players. Case in point, New Orleans Hornets, Collison and Thornton.


----------



## Diable

The likelihood of a lockout is what is going to push guys out this year. If you stay and there's a lockout after next season what do then...You stay in college even if you're ready or do you come out and sit around waiting for a paycheck. So if you're a lock to get a guaranteed contract you almost have to go.

Wake Forest is really screwing up. This is a bad loss...Ish Smith with the great drive and the ball does everything except go down. Aminu was really terrible today.


----------



## TM

^agreed

however I also agree with cool. he's been anything but spectacular.

now, if he lives up to the potential? hmmm. dunno bout that.


----------



## HB

Wow some nasty injuries in that A&M-Texas game. Hope everyone's alright.


----------



## TM

sure hope UNC doesn't get any confidence from this game :/

big road win for them. but i guess at this point any win is big for them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> Lol you are getting dangerously close to Watters territory dude. There's a lot of things I have said to argue about, but please dont misconstrue my words. Henson and Davis are UNC's only lottery picks and I have stuck with that all season long. I guess once again you know better than media pundits who have all reiterated that the kid is special. If he came out right now, there's no way he is falling past 15. The upside is too much. He's at 45 blocks right now with today's game, and thats barely seeing any minutes. The guy's going to be a defensive presence on the next level.


By "Watters territory", do you mean he has the nerve to tell a moderator that is talking out of his a$$ about his favorite team that he is talking out of his a$$ about his favorite team? 

The nerve of that douchebag!


----------



## HB

More like I say something, he turns it into something else...oh and of course constantly assuming stuff, but thats cool though, this 'moderator' doesn't do that. 

Bottom line, its easier to be conservative, lurk in the shadows and jump on what others say without leaving your comfort zone, but if we all did that, do you really think there'd be any conversation on this board? Of course not.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> More like I say something, he turns it into something else...oh and of course constantly assuming stuff, but thats cool though, this 'moderator' doesn't do that.


Kind of like on the last gameday thread where you accused me of claiming Patterson was run of the mill, when I did nothing of the sort? You are a shameless hypocrite, and as a moderator with the reasoning skills of a 4-year old - an embarrassment to this message board. 



> Bottom line, its easier to be conservative, lurk in the shadows and jump on what others say without leaving your comfort zone, but if we all did that, do you really think there'd be any conversation on this board? Of course not.


I'm not conservative at all. If you have any sort of memory beyond the past week or so, you know this. The difference between you and I is that if I say something stupid and it is proven to be stupid I will gladly admit it. You'd rather cut out your tongue. 

What will you say about your Greg Oden comparison when Ed Davis is outweighed by the vast majority of his matchups at the 4 position in the NBA?

The bottom line is that you expect this entire board to be your "comfort zone". And that is pretty insulting to everybody around here...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Darrington Hobson needs to work on his defensive intensity. If works this out, which he should be able to do, he's in the NBA for sure. Not just in the NBA, but contributing in the NBA. His court vision is truly special a 6'7 player with that type of frame.


----------



## HB

Lol oh so now I dont know how to admit when I am wrong...see thats exactly what I am talking about with you. I mean I just admitted in the ACC thread on the draft forum that I was wrong about Dexter Strickland, there are numerous threads where I have gladly ate crow, and you know what I probably will do the same if Ed Davis flames out. So what the **** are you talking about dude? I noticed you disappeared after fjdski and TM corrected you on the whole JN incident, but hey you certainly owned up to that...oh wait you didn't and you are telling me that I dont admit when I was wrong. Huge joke man. Huge ****ing joke.

I did chuckle at the embarrassment to the message board comment. Hey maybe if you post more, you can increase the quality of the board. Some of us are trying to keep this place going ya know.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> Lol oh so now I dont admit when I am wrong...see thats exactly what I am talking about. I mean I just admitted in the ACC thread on the draft forum that I was wrong about Dexter Strickland, so what the **** are you talking about dude? I noticed you disappeared after fjdski and TM corrected you on the whole JN incident, but hey you certainly owned up to that...oh wait you didn't and you are telling me that I dont admit when I was wrong. Huge joke man. Huge ****ing joke.


Just keep LOLing every time anybody disagrees with you. The nerve of these clods that disagree with you...YOU, of all people. You, HB the moderator! 

LOL its so funny, LOL.


----------



## HB

Its amusing, I'll use haha next time or the laugh smiley. Does that work?


----------



## coolpohle

I don't turn it into other stuff. I remember in another thread a couple of months ago (probably even before the Charleston loss) that UNC's freshman were playing terribly and you said they weren't.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HB said:


> Its amusing, I'll use haha next time or the laugh smiley. Does that work?


Not even remotely. You aren't amused, you are fuming. Get over yourself. That is what would work for me.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I hope other people are able to get the New Mexico-BYU game on VS...very entertaining.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Anybody else watching the Depaul-Rutgers game... I kid, I kid.


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Them boys from Kentucky aint looking so hot right now
> 
> I also have to mention, without Harangody, ND has been surprisingly decent.


ND plays much better as a team without Harangody. Harangody plays hard, but he is a chucker and kills the ball movement and fluidness on offense a ton. I feel like he would play with the team more and they would be better, but Brey doesn't have the testicular fortitude to tell him otherwise. God I really hope Brey gets his damn walking papers.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Kansas is getting their asses handed to them by Oklahoma St... so far. Down 15.

With Kentucky losing, and Kansas losing, and Purdue losing Hummel, if the Cuse takes care of business tonight, they are going to get their share of number one votes.. they will still be number two.

Make it down 17.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Harangody went from underrated as an underclassman to overrated as a upperclassman, just like Tyler Hansbrough.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

JuniorNoboa said:


> Kansas is getting their asses handed to them by Oklahoma St... so far. Down 15.
> 
> With Kentucky losing, and Kansas losing, and Purdue losing Hummel, if the Cuse takes care of business tonight, they are going to get their share of number one votes.. they will still be number two.
> 
> Make it down 17.


Seems like this thing always happens the last week of the season, where the top team has nothing to play for and the underdog is looking for a statement win. 

Kansas is a veteran team and is going to be there in March. I'm not reading into this at all. 

Given what the other Top 5 teams are doing, I don't even think Kansas deserves to lose their top spot if they end up losing this game...unless they lose by 20 or something crazy like that.


----------



## bball2223

Glad we beat Wake, but even more impressed with how Henson played. Hopefully he continues to improve because he will have to step up in the absence of Ed Davis next year.


----------



## TM

^totally agree with JW's last statement. plus its a conference game against a team that obviously has talent (although i believe they have some not-so-hot losses, like a loss to Tulsa). they always get up when they see "Kansas" "North Carolina" "Kentucky" across the front of the chest, especially at home. That place is always rockin with Texas and KU come to town as top 5 teams.


----------



## TM

haha Roy went down again? Not funny, but the "I tell my kids my brains too big" was funny. I love that guy. i feel so bad for him (although not because UNC is losin). i guess it's cause i can relate. so sad.


----------



## TM

love it...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

bball2223 said:


> Glad we beat Wake, but even more impressed with how Henson played. Hopefully he continues to improve because he will have to step up in the absence of Ed Davis next year.


I liked the fire I saw from him today. Looks to me like his mental focus is much improved from earlier in the season, but that also has to do with consistent minutes and playing his natural position. He wasn't going to succeed early in the year given the situation, you can't expect a guy to learn a new position at a new level when gets 5 mins a game and yanked after his first mistake. I think Roy should have sucked it up and gotten him more early minutes, but the roster was clearly imbalanced and not a good situation for anybody. 

Henson is a freakish talent, albeit one without a position or obvious way to apply that talent to something constructive in terms of winning.

There will be a place for him in the NBA, but if he left right now he'd be a late first round pick with a ticket straight to the d-league. If he stays two more years, he can still be a lottery pick. 

Obviously, he should be back next year. Playing the PF position.


----------



## bball2223

Jonathan Watters said:


> I liked the fire I saw from him today. Looks to me like his mental focus is much improved from earlier in the season, but that also has to do with consistent minutes and playing his natural position. He wasn't going to succeed early in the year given the situation, you can't expect a guy to learn a new position at a new level when gets 5 mins a game and yanked after his first mistake. I think Roy should have sucked it up and gotten him more early minutes, but the roster was clearly imbalanced and not a good situation for anybody.
> 
> Henson is a freakish talent, albeit one without a position or obvious way to apply that talent to something constructive in terms of winning.
> 
> There will be a place for him in the NBA, but if he left right now he'd be a late first round pick with a ticket straight to the d-league. If he stays two more years, he can still be a lottery pick.
> 
> Obviously, he should be back next year. Playing the PF position.


Great post, can't disagree with anything you posted.


----------



## TM

did the healthier Wear kid play today?


----------



## HKF

Oklahoma State is bodying Kansas right now. I mean Pilgrim is beasting them. Someone needs to assist Aldrich in the paint out there if he goes to block a shot.


----------



## HKF

By the way if you can't draft Evan Turner, James Anderson is a nice consolation prize as a shooting guard I'd say. 6'6, nice handles, can stroke it, big and physical. Great player.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

#11 vs #12. 2 pt game, conference title on the line. Anybody even watching? 

I will admit that the home team is looking like they are about to pull away...


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> did the healthier Wear kid play today?


He played 12 minutes and did not play too bad. Hopefully we can go through next season with next to no injuries.

Agree on Anderson, I have been a fan of his since last year. Really coming along nicely.


----------



## HKF

I don't remember what channel Versus is on cable.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

This is turning into the Michael Lloyd Jr vs Ramon Martinez show. 

I bet you never thought you'd hear that posted in a CBB game thread...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Wow, this BYU crowd is so loud that nobody can even hear the whistle. I've heard some loud crowds, but it has been something like 3 whistles in a row that have been ignored by the players. Lloyd thinks he's got an open dunk, so does the crowd. When it is called off, they start booing even louder. 

Usually this type of stuff only happens in a football stadium...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Hobson last 3 trips

- beautiful drive and kick creates wide open 3 for teammate
- throws the ball away uncontested while advancing it up the court
- slash to the bucket for athletic score

Pretty much sums up Hobson on the offensive end...


----------



## HKF

2:30 left in the ball game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Wow. Big choke by New Mexico, though partly the refs letting BYU get away with murder. 

Jonathan Tavernari is 100% insane...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Wow. The home cooking is absolutely ridiculous. UNM probably going to pull it out, but still ridiculous.


----------



## HKF

Huge block by Hobson. Yeah the officiating has been pathetic in favor of BYU.


----------



## HKF

Mormons are throwing garbage on the floor. "I got the crap beat out of me in Provo once."


----------



## HKF

I am still trying to figure how Kansas is allowed to play this kind of defense. They are extremely physical to the point that it looks like they are fouling every possession.


----------



## HB

Okay back y'all, wont even respond to the other stuff, but this has been quite a day. I figure if Syracuse wins the game tonight, they are number 1 and I agree with HKF the Jazz really should focus on James Anderson.


----------



## Willo

Ugh. I know no one else here cares, but Ball State went from looking like the third best team in the MAC to losing to Toledo at halftime by 15. I'm just disgusted right now.


----------



## Diable

Anyone watching the Maryland Va Tech game. I can't find it on my tv yet...Apparently they had a water main break and had to reschedule the game....Maybe it's on that channel 15 whatever it is. they show raycom games I think


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Watching Stanford, I can't believe how much thicker Landry Fields is compared to a couple of years ago. He doesn't have the footspeed, but rarely do players transform themselves over the course of their careers the way that Fields has.

Does Derrick Williams remind anybody else of Ed O'Bannon?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Tie game, Stanford has what appeared to be an open dunk with 5 seconds left. The slow white big guy either gets hacked or blocked, but no call. Momo Jones ends up with it, goes the length of the floor and banks in a 15 footer at the buzzer!


----------



## HB

Impressive crowd, would love to be in such an atmosphere...the Syracuse game that is.


----------



## Rather Unique

not in the seats the people Erin Andrews was talking to were sitting in...you couldn't even see the damn court LOL.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Wesley Johnson has completely regressed. Passive and soft.


----------



## Rather Unique

that Maryland/VTech game has been pretty crazy. Double OT, Greivis Vazquez has 41/7/6.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

How in the world was Maryland unranked coming into tonight's game? 10-3 in the ACC and not even in the polls? You are telling me G'Town was the 13th best team in the country with 6 conference losses, and Maryland is unranked?


----------



## Rather Unique

Maryland wins, Malcolm Delaney blew 2 FTs with 30 seconds left that hurt the Hokies in the end.


----------



## HB

Vasquez is a baller


----------



## Rather Unique

^yup. 

and JWatters, my guess is because they really haven't had a BIG win. They should break in soon enough tho.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

They should be in the Top 15, given who else is rated there.


----------



## TM

^agreed

they'll quickly move up if/when they beat duke this next week


----------



## TM

anyone see the end of the Sportscenter highlight of the BYU-New Mexico game. Was that BYU player yapping at Steve Alford as they went through for the post-game handshakes?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I didn't see the handshakes, but my guess is it was Tavernari. 

One sequence from the game today: 

Tavernari body slams the the NM point guard, no foul called, wide open layup for BYU. 

Hobson inbounds the ball, dribbles past halfcourt, shields the ball with his body to call timeout. 

Tavernari reaches in and tries to get at the ball as Hobson is trying to call the timeout. 

Hobson brushes his arm out of the way. 

Tavernari goes nuts, tries to follow Hobson to the New Mexico bench, has to be restrained by teammates, starts screaming at the officials instead. 

Next time down court for BYU, Tavernari bricks 25 foot 3. 

Maybe I missed something...


----------



## TM

it was muted when i was glancing at it, but that sounds bout right. kid looks like a punk. is he?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I really don't know, but it appears that way to me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> anyone see the end of the Sportscenter highlight of the BYU-New Mexico game. Was that BYU player yapping at Steve Alford as they went through for the post-game handshakes?


Tes Tavernari was yapping to each UNM member as he was shaking their hands and then had a confrontation with Alford.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> and I agree with HKF the Jazz really should focus on James Anderson.


lolwut?


----------



## HB

Yeah James Anderson dont you know they have the Knicks pick


----------



## Willo

Well, Seton Hall is done with a home OT loss to Marquette. Only chance now is to win big in the Big East tourney.


----------



## Rather Unique

Richmond just knocked down a 3 to tie Xavier..17 seconds left.


----------



## Willo

RIchmond and Xavier heads to overtime.


----------



## Rather Unique

what a strip there by Crawford. wow.


----------



## Rather Unique

Double OT. Jordan Crawford having a little trouble being the closer. Missed his last 3 or 4 shots.


----------



## Rather Unique

3 seconds left..Richmond down 2 with the ball...tons of missed FTs and shots down the stretch in this game.


----------



## Rather Unique

Xavier wins..Justin Harper missed layup on a drive at the buzzer.


----------



## TM

no need to adjust on that layup. he was longer than the other guy. gross shot.


----------



## TM

UConn is currently down 68-65 to Louisville despite a 45-17 rebounding advantage :jawdrop:


----------



## TM

Kemba Walker is FILTHY


----------



## Rather Unique

TM said:


> UConn is currently down 68-65 to Louisville despite a 45-17 rebounding advantage :jawdrop:


They have like 22 turnovers tho..


----------



## Willo

I would think they would have to.


----------



## bball2223

Willo said:


> Ugh. I know no one else here cares, but Ball State went from looking like the third best team in the MAC to losing to Toledo at halftime by 15. I'm just disgusted right now.


Central won their last game at Rose Arena against Western. Figured I would get another MAC basketball post in.


----------



## TM

Edgar Sosa!!!!!!!!!! what a play!


----------



## Willo

bball2223 said:


> Central won their last game at Rose Arena against Western. Figured I would get another MAC basketball post in.


Ball State is like the split personality of the MAC. 4-2 vs. the MAC East, but can't beat Toledo.

I can't root for Central, after our football rivalry, but it's always nice when someone beats the team coached by Dr. Evil.


----------



## Rather Unique

Was it me or did Sosa walk on that gamewinner???


----------



## bball2223

Edgar Sosa has been underwhelming the majority of his career, but he seems to hit the shots that count. Louisville looks like they will be dancing after that one. 


Also on the topic of Greivis Vazquez, he should be a 1st team all-american. Kid has been underrated for his entire career.


----------



## HKF

Dyson played very poorly today, before that Sosa gamewinner, Knowles had scored 7 of their last 8 points on him.


----------



## TM

No, Vazquez's been playing in a league with either better players or overhyped players (UNC roster... my daily quota for cheap shot on you, bb)


----------



## bball2223

Willo said:


> Ball State is like the split personality of the MAC. 4-2 vs. the MAC East, but can't beat Toledo.
> 
> I can't root for Central, after our football rivalry, but it's always nice when someone beats the team coached by Dr. Evil.


Well I think we may end up being the best rivalry in the bottom half of the MAC in football for a while. Enos is not off on the right foot here, but hopefully he can win some games.


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> No, Vazquez's been playing in a league with either better players or overhyped players (UNC roster... my daily quota for cheap shot on you, bb)


ha, you would, but I do agree with you.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> *Edgar Sosa has been underwhelming the majority of his career, but he seems to hit the shots that count*. Louisville looks like they will be dancing after that one.
> 
> 
> Also on the topic of Greivis Vazquez, he should be a 1st team all-american. Kid has been underrated for his entire career.


I dislike him for that reason alone.

Just went back and took a look at his game-winner again, and IMO he walked.


----------



## TM

on the replay, it looks like he sorta hopped through but instead of coming to a jump stop he turned it into 2 steps. looked sorta awkward but i believe it was legal. if it had been a jump stop where he came down one foot at a time then it would have been illegal but those were clearly 2 steps.


----------



## HB

So who makes it out of this three. Louisville, ND and Uconn? Are all 3 going?


----------



## TM

after today, UL. And then I believe UConn will do enough in the Big East tournament to make the committee put them in.


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> So who makes it out of this three. Louisville, ND and Uconn? Are all 3 going?


Notre Dame won't make it. UL is a lock now, and I think UConn has a chance to get in.


----------



## TM

Landesberg is out for Virginia vs Duke. I know UVA isn't very good, but Duke is finally putting together two good halves on both ends on the road.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Canada 3
USA 2

Best game of the day.


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> Canada 3
> USA 2
> 
> Best game of the day.


that's an extremely low scoring basketball game.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> that's an extremely low scoring basketball game.


Such a shame that crybaby douche Crosby had to hit the game winning free-throw.


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> Tes Tavernari was yapping to each UNM member as he was shaking their hands and then had a confrontation with Alford.


Weird...

*UNM coach Alford in heated exchange*


> "What are you going to do about it?" New Mexico assistant coach Wyking Jones asked Tavernari several times as they walked in the same direction as Alford, with players shaking hands between them.
> 
> "I'm going to tell you real clear ... You're an [expletive]," Alford then yelled at Tavernari.
> 
> .......
> 
> "Tav was great. He made a point of coming to our locker room and he apologized," Alford said, according to the Deseret News. "It was senior night, it was hard. You're talking about a person who has won more games than anybody in the history of BYU basketball. That's why I went to him to tell him how grateful I was to coach against him because he's a terrific player. That's hard, to lose your last home game. I know how hard that is and you can understand it."


----------



## SheriffKilla

Alford just wanted to tell him how hard hes been playing, heh? lol


----------



## Nimreitz

If what JN said was true, and from the highlights I saw it absolutely was, then good for Alford. That ******* needed to hear how much of an ******* he was. I'm sure he apologized because his Mormon coach and teammates were like "what the hell man?"


----------



## Diable

Yeah I saw a tape of the entire scene this morning....Whoever this dude was he was totally out of control...Like he was auditioning for the Jerry Springer Show or something. Maybe someone else started it or whatever, but he was acting like he had rabies or something...Yapping at everyone and acting like one of those guys who drinks three beers and wants to fight everyone. Apparently there were a lot of physical incidents during the game as well.


----------



## TM

Props to the UNM players for not punching him in the face during the post-game handshakes.

Unline the local high schools who decided to go off on each other this past week. Too bad for the one team - they were playing 2 nights later in the regional finals. Except like 2-3 of their players were suspended cause they were part of the fight. Idiots.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Yeah James Anderson dont you know they have the Knicks pick


I don't think HKF was calling Anderson a top 6 pick. At least I hope not.


----------



## HB

The 2 position is a position they badly need help, I guess they could go big to make up for Boozer leaving, but you know they could always trade down right?


----------

